# Service Apartment in DB/Kowloon



## japanwala (Oct 2, 2012)

Can you please suggest good area to live for few months before family joins ??? DB or Kowloon ?? also if someone have any recomendations for service apartments, that will be helpfull... Thanks


----------



## brettaevans (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi Japanwala,

I guess it all depends on your budget, where you are working etc however from memory I don't think there are serviced apartments in DB so your search would be focused towards Kowloon.

I have stayed in a couple in TST and Mong Kok and found them all quite reasonable, both from a cost point of view as well as quality of the rooms.

Cheers,

Brett


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

Try google around Kowloon side. You have more chance of finding cheaper accommodation .


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Just a personal pointbut I never liked DB. There are some good and reqasonable serviced appartments in Hung Hom and near olypmpic mtr station there are quite few good ones or try here Domus


----------



## gakman (Dec 12, 2012)

I am sorry for being ignorant - I am new here.... what is "DB"?


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

gakman said:


> I am sorry for being ignorant - I am new here.... what is "DB"?


Discovery Bsy


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

c_uk said:


> Discovery Bsy


I mean Discovery Bay ( pardon me)!


----------



## booboo08 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello..

Is there anyone could help find a cheapest place to stay for 5 days near to central? Or by the Queensway Rd East?

Thanks guys


----------



## Supernoodles (Feb 4, 2013)

There are bnb style hotels on the outlaying islands that are quite budget friendly, they often do long rentals at a better rate too.
I found that it was too much going from the HK to hectic HK as I wasn't used to city living, so in retrospect, living somewhere like on Lamma might of made it a more peaceful transition! 
Lamma has concerto inn, lamma bali but there are loads around the pier. Mui Wo has the silvermine hotel which is okay, Ma Wan has the Ark (more $$$) but all within 30 mins of central.


----------

